# Gute Tutorials für Einsteiger -> Spieleprogrammierung mit C++



## Useful (10. Dezember 2014)

*Gute Tutorials für Einsteiger -> Spieleprogrammierung mit C++*

Hi,

wir lernen in der Schule C++, wobei wir jetzt noch nicht so viel gemacht haben. Da ich mich für diese Sprache interessiere wollte ich fragen ob hier jemand gute Tutorials für diese Sprache kennt, die die Sprache von Grund auf erklärt und einen in die (vorerst) 2D Spieleprogrammierung einführt.

Habe hier schonmal was gefunden was meiner Vorstellung entspricht: C++ für Spieleprogrammierer von Heiko Kalista - Fachbuch - buecher.de
da wird die Sprache von Grund auf erklärt (nicht, dass wir was in der Schule nicht hatten und ich dann nicht damit arbeiten kann)
und wie man dann eben ein 2D Spiel programmiert.
Aber eventuell gäbe es das ja auch als Tutorial irgendwo hier im Internet, oder ich schaue ob es das irgendwo günstig gibt, weil 35€ ja nicht wenig Geld sind.
Was haltet ihr denn davon? 

Mfg, Useful


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gute Tutorials für Einsteiger -&gt; Spieleprogrammierung mit C++*

35€ IST wenig Geld für ein Fachbuch. Wenn du mal in der Uni bist wirst du das schnell merken.
Da sich das Buch für 2D Grafik aber SDL bedient findest du hier vielleicht vergleichbare Inhalte:
Linux-UNIX-Programmierung – 16 SDL


----------



## Useful (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gute Tutorials für Einsteiger -&gt; Spieleprogrammierung mit C++*



Olstyle schrieb:


> 35€ IST wenig Geld für ein Fachbuch. Wenn du mal in der Uni bist wirst du das schnell merken. Da sich das Buch für 2D Grafik aber SDL bedient findest du hier vielleicht vergleichbare Inhalte: Linux-UNIX-Programmierung – 16 SDL


   Erstmal danke für deinen hilfreichen Beitrag, stimmt schon, 35€ ist relativ wenig dafür, was hälst du denn davon?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gute Tutorials für Einsteiger -> Spieleprogrammierung mit C++*

Ich kenne das Buch selbst nicht, deswegen kann ich da auch weiter nichts zu sagen. Ob du   eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung möchtest wie sie dieses Buch zu bieten scheint oder du deine eigene Idee mit diversen (gratis) Quellen wie eben dem verlinkten OpenBook verfolgen willst musst du schon selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Crysis nerd (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gute Tutorials für Einsteiger -> Spieleprogrammierung mit C++*

Ich würde dir vorschlagen erst mal die Sprachgrundlagen zu verstehen. OpenGL und ähnliches ist echt ein großer Brocken zu schlucken. Wenn du da die Sprache nicht halbwegs gut verstehst, wirds noch schwieriger. Glaub mir, ich hab früher Wochen damit verbracht, OpenGL Code in meine Programme zu kopieren, ohne irgendwas zu verstehen. Da kann ich nur meiner Hartnäckigkeit danken, dass mir das nicht total das Programmieren verdorben hat 
Auch beim Sprachgrundlagen lernen kann man Spaß haben und auch kleine Spiele in Textform entwickeln.

Es ist immer schade Leute wie dich zu demotivieren, aber wie gesagt: Jeder Anfänger unterschätzt die Komplexität und den Arbeitsaufwand. In kleinen Schritten sich vorarbeiten, dann wird man erfolgreich


----------



## Useful (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gute Tutorials für Einsteiger -> Spieleprogrammierung mit C++*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Buch selbst nicht, deswegen kann ich da auch weiter nichts zu sagen. Ob du   eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung möchtest wie sie dieses Buch zu bieten scheint oder du deine eigene Idee mit diversen (gratis) Quellen wie eben dem verlinkten OpenBook verfolgen willst musst du schon selbst entscheiden.



Ich denke ich wähle dann den Weg mit dem Buch, Schritt für Schritt ist denke ich für mich besser, danke für deine Beiträge



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Ich würde dir vorschlagen erst mal die Sprachgrundlagen zu verstehen. OpenGL und ähnliches ist echt ein großer Brocken zu schlucken. Wenn du da die Sprache nicht halbwegs gut verstehst, wirds noch schwieriger. Glaub mir, ich hab früher Wochen damit verbracht, OpenGL Code in meine Programme zu kopieren, ohne irgendwas zu verstehen. Da kann ich nur meiner Hartnäckigkeit danken, dass mir das nicht total das Programmieren verdorben hat
> Auch beim Sprachgrundlagen lernen kann man Spaß haben und auch kleine Spiele in Textform entwickeln.
> 
> Es ist immer schade Leute wie dich zu demotivieren, aber wie gesagt: Jeder Anfänger unterschätzt die Komplexität und den Arbeitsaufwand. In kleinen Schritten sich vorarbeiten, dann wird man erfolgreich



Genau das ist ja eben meine Sorge ^^
Ich will jetzt auch nichts aufwändigeres machen, das mit dem Buch halte ich für einen ganz guten Einstieg. Wobei ich denke dass ich es hier gerade sowas von unterschätze 
Aber auch danke dir für deinen Beitrag


----------



## TroaX (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gute Tutorials für Einsteiger -> Spieleprogrammierung mit C++*

Es kommt auch ein wenig darauf an, in welchem Umfang du das ganze erlernen möchtest. 2D oder 3D ... Eigene Engine oder fertige ... 

Wichtig ist es, die Sprache ersteinmal richtig kennenzulernen. Du musst am Anfang ein Gefühl dafür bekommen, wie die Sprache, der Compiler und vor allem die Programme an sich ticken. Daher ist der Einstieg mit text-basierten Spielen schon einmal ein guter Anfang. Denn du überforderst dich nicht am Anfang mit Grafikbibliotheken und dessen Verwendung. Gerade C++ ist kein Pfadfinder-Kurs. Daher konzentrier dich erstmal auf das Programmieren und die Sprache.

Daher sollte die Literatur getrennt nach und nach abgearbeitet werden. Zuerst die Sprache und dann das Thema Spiele. Für C++ würde ich einfach mal den Lehrer fragen, was er als geeignet ansieht. Eine große Auswahl gibt es hier: Programmiersprachen online bestellen - bol.de

Wirklich eines empfehlen kann ich dir nicht, da ich eher ein Web- und Basic-Anhänger bin (PureBasic, FreeBasic, Visual Basic, PHP, JS etc. pp.). Aber immer erst krabbeln, bevor man laufen lernen will


----------

